# Over 35 due in October 2013 !!!



## grace10209

Hi everyone
I am due in October 2013 and I am thrilled. I can't wait to be a mother.
I am cautiously optimistic as I did have a loss in August but I told myself I could be excited and happy until I had a reason not to be.

anyone else in my "age bracket" and pregnant want to go on this ride with me???

Congrats to you in advance and I hope to hear from you.

I am 36 and this will be DH and I's first baby! yay!
:happydance:

My next beta is monday - woohoo


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not over 35. But I recognised your user name from the metho thread and I'd thought I'd pop in and say congrats :)

Heres to a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## grace10209

Yay thanks baby maybe !!!! How are you doing?? Almost done? I gotta swing over to the metho thread and share my good news! Yay


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm fine thanks, but really really ready to be done! A little bit longer to go yet, but not much. Can't wait to meet him now :)


----------



## Morrissey

Hello I am with you I will be 35 in April and the baby is due October 9th. I also had a loss in October last year so trying not to get to excited.

Fingers crossed


----------



## grace10209

Morrissey said:


> Hello I am with you I will be 35 in April and the baby is due October 9th. I also had a loss in October last year so trying not to get to excited.
> 
> Fingers crossed

I hear you girl, hugs, I lost one in August, but I'm thinking positive, I just know this is my forever baby :)

How do you feel? Any tests yet?


----------



## Morrissey

grace10209 said:


> Morrissey said:
> 
> 
> Hello I am with you I will be 35 in April and the baby is due October 9th. I also had a loss in October last year so trying not to get to excited.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> I hear you girl, hugs, I lost one in August, but I'm thinking positive, I just know this is my forever baby :)
> 
> How do you feel? Any tests yet?Click to expand...

I feel fine a bit of nausea and terrible mood swings (I am being a bit evil actually) but other than that pretty good. No tests yet will have blood tests tomorrow. How about you?


----------



## grace10209

Morrissey said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morrissey said:
> 
> 
> Hello I am with you I will be 35 in April and the baby is due October 9th. I also had a loss in October last year so trying not to get to excited.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> I hear you girl, hugs, I lost one in August, but I'm thinking positive, I just know this is my forever baby :)
> 
> How do you feel? Any tests yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I feel fine a bit of nausea and terrible mood swings (I am being a bit evil actually) but other than that pretty good. No tests yet will have blood tests tomorrow. How about you?Click to expand...

I had two beta tests, in my sig., now i wait for my first ultrasound on 2/26. 
can't wait.


----------



## goddess25

Can I join you too please. I have 2 children, I have had 3 m/cs the last one in November last year. I am almost 39 and due October 6 with #3.

I have some brown spotting a bit.

Beta on Monday @ 5w1d - 4376
Beta today @ 5w4d - 9135

I have a scan booked for next Thursday so will be 6w4d and should be able to see a good amount if all is well. Trying to stay positive but its very hard at times.


----------



## grace10209

Wow goddess those are great betas!! Good luck Thursday! It's going to be great!
Can't wait to hear the update :)


----------



## midori1999

Hi! Congratulations on our pregnancy and sorry about your loss. 

I am 36 and due my 7th baby in October. I have 4 living children, I lost my twin girls after they were both born very prematurely at 24 weeks. I have also had two early losses, one of twins and one singleton and its since been discovered that I have a clotting disorder do I am on 75mg aspirin and clexane (a type of heparin) daily to prevent blood clots and hopefully miscarriage. 

I'm excited but very nervous too. They don't routinely measure Beta levels in the UK, so they only do it if there's a problem. I will e getting an early scan though at 7-8 weeks.


----------



## grace10209

midori1999 said:


> Hi! Congratulations on our pregnancy and sorry about your loss.
> 
> I am 36 and due my 7th baby in October. I have 4 living children, I lost my twin girls after they were both born very prematurely at 24 weeks. I have also had two early losses, one of twins and one singleton and its since been discovered that I have a clotting disorder do I am on 75mg aspirin and clexane (a type of heparin) daily to prevent blood clots and hopefully miscarriage.
> 
> I'm excited but very nervous too. They don't routinely measure Beta levels in the UK, so they only do it if there's a problem. I will e getting an early scan though at 7-8 weeks.

Hi Midori, im 36 too and will be 37 when this little one is born in October. Im right around oct 11-16 or so, I too have a scan at 7 weeks or so. I'll be like 7 week 3 days but it will be interesting to see how far along I measure when I go. This is my FIRST child and I am so thrilled and thankful to be pregnant again.

My lower back is achey today and i have some pulling/twinges in my belly - but thats it. 

yay for babies!


----------



## midori1999

I am supposed to be due 16th October, I'll be 37 on the 21st! Except my first, all my others have come a little early, so I'm thinking this baby will too. 

I don't really have any symptoms either. I'm still breastfeeding my 19 month old, so expected sore breasts, but nothing really. I have some mild cramping, kind of like burning in my abdomen, but I dont think sickness etc really starts until about 6 weeks. 

Good luck for your scan, the next few weeks are going to go sooooo slowly!


----------



## goddess25

I found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago on Sunday coming and like you say its been the longest 2 weeks ever.

Had more bleeding this morning but had a exam, cervix is closed. HCG was 12,000 so quite an increase from yesterday and had an ultrasound, everything is there as it should for being 5.5 weeks, no HB yet but hope to see that next week. I have another scan next Thursday...fingers crossed.

I will be 39 at my next birthday, cant remember if I wrote that already.


----------



## grace10209

Is anyone else super bloated? My stomach is so bloated already! I must b just eating too much :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Am not too bad, but bloating is normal.


----------



## sammom

Hi ladies, 

I'm a newbie 36 year old now, will be 37 in a couple of days; due on the 9th of October but somehow feel that i'll be early just as my DS(12 yr old). 

Funny enough, he was due on the 9th of october as well but was born on 
26th of September:)

No ms until now, but tired and thirsty all the time.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome..


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi, mind if I join you all? I am 36 and although I am due with number 4 on Nov.5 they will be delivering me a week early by C-section. So that puts us in October! I have type 2 diabetes and have had sections with all 3 previous children. They are 14, 7, and my little one is only 10mths! 
I have had 2 mc's. One at 5wks and one at 14wks so needless to say this is a pretty stressful time. I have been spotting but they have checked and baby is fine and I have a subcorionic hemotoma that is causing it. 

I am also sitting in the waiting room as I type to get my next scan and diabetes referral! Wish me luck!


----------



## goddess25

Hope you got on ok. Do you find it difficult to control in pregnancy?


----------



## BrandysBabies

The appt went great! Heard babies heartbeat which is the best noise ever! 

And YES! My diabetes is very hard to control during pregnancy. The further along I get the more insulin I have to take and the more monitoring I have to go through. Up side, I get a scan once a week from about 30wks on! Downside, even with close monitoring my 10mth old dd was born at 10lbs10oz!! Praying for a small baby this time!! I have lost over 80lbs since dd was born so I am hoping that helps some with my numbers.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi all,

I am 38 and due 25 October with #1 :) it's all so scary right now, am hanging out for 12 weeks


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Dream..looks like you and DH have quite the history from your spoiler. Congratulations.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

I'm 38 and due with #1 October 16, after a long journey through IVF and finally a natural BFP. So far so good...have my 12-week appt on Monday! 

Hope all are feeling well. 

xx


----------



## goddess25

Hope your appointment goes well Septbride.


----------



## septbride

Thanks, goddess! We heard the heartbeat, it was amazing! 

Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## goddess25

Its fantastic isn't it... great news.


----------

